# Suggest a theme!



## manda

Lately we haven't had a huge lot of submissions for the challenges, so this thread is for you to make suggestions on themes.

Alternately you can PM a theme suggestion to Twist, Chase, MDowdey, Voodoo or myself.

Tell us what you want. Suggest a theme and yours may come up in the future. :sillysmi:


----------



## christopher

Sound
Motion
Abstract


----------



## Mitica100

Ok, some new challenges:

-Life/Death (celebration of Life, Inevitability of Death)
-Extreme Close-ups
-Abandoned Buildings/Ruins
-Snow (I'm going on a limb here since I live in Phoenix!!)
-Water/Fluidity
-Motion

Just a few I thought of. Sorry if some of them seem morbid, like Death and Ruins, but I think they are part of our Photographic Universe.  While I don't condone killing anything alive   , pictures of dead flowers or plants/trees can make strong statements.

Anyone, let me know what you think.  Voodoocat?

D.


----------



## voodoocat

Well our second challenge was water.

Snow?  What is the quickest way to snow from Phoenix?  Flagstaff?  I suppose we could always shave some ice and use that in a photo


----------



## lizheaemma

Why not cold?
I certainly will have enough snow to do snow and am more them willing to share, but cold leaves it open for those of us enjoying warmer climates, they can find things in the freezer!


----------



## michal

collage (or whatever you call it, im a newbie   )







this is interesting beacuse it can be any subject,


----------



## carlita

that would be a lot of fun, michal.  i've always wanted to give that a try.  i wonder if i could pull it off.  :scratch:


----------



## TwistMyArm

carlita said:
			
		

> i've always wanted to give that a try.  i wonder if i could pull it off.  :scratch:



Well, give it a shot Carlita...let us know how it turns out. 

I think I might give it a try too.


----------



## Face

music
how about the random words that have deep meanings?
like pathos, grotesque, etc.


----------



## Synergy

I would like to see a night sky challenge, I spend a lot of time doing this and find it very rewarding, although you do have to have obsessive perseverance to be any good at it..My favourite type of shot is when you have something like your house in the foreground with all the stars visible above it, kind of reminds you that you&#8217;re on a ball of rock wizzing through space!    


Cheers

Synergy


----------



## MuffinJuice

Time-- the seasons, the passing of time (growing older, a broken down barn or somethign..  the ware of time on stuff...), preservance of things, growth and natural change, eternal/perpetuality....

Majesty of Nature

Majesty of the Unnatural (a big city shot, a shot of a skyscraper) 

simplicity 

sadness

happiness

life/birth (saplings, bambi shots..., mother duck with ducklings...)


----------



## ramjamband

Christmas Decorations!  Over here in the UK many people are spending huge amounts of money decorating their homes so could be interesting.

Cheers,
RJ.


----------



## TwistMyArm

ramjamband said:
			
		

> Christmas Decorations!  Over here in the UK many people are spending huge amounts of money decorating their homes so could be interesting.



Unfortunately we've already started the December challenge and by the time for the next challenge comes Christmas will have come and gone. That's not to say that you can't incorporate Christmas lights into this months challenge though


----------



## ramjamband

Yeh thought so.  Always been told I was a little slow.....or maybe I was preparing for Christmas 2004.


----------



## vonnagy

how about 

celebration/booze/party/dance etc

just a thought.


----------



## michal

my first ever try at collage, 

7or 8 shots to get this togheter.





(this pic is also a link to my latest set (atmo DnB), if ya like some drums, and more drums)


----------



## ksmattfish

Inspired by Christopher's DIY pinhole camera, I suggest a theme of pinhole shots.  

I know, I know, not everyone has a pinhole camera.  But they are easily and cheaply made.  There are pinhole cameras that can be bought.  Cameras with interchangable lenses can use a pinhole modified body cap.  Was it P Bailey that posted some shots using vintage cams fitted with a pinhole?

Maybe we could have some advance notice, so folks could figure out what they need to get?  I think it sounds fun, and a little off the beaten path.

Anyway, I'm loading up my Beseler pinhole cam and taking it out tomorrow.  The Beseler pinhole cam comes in a kit for about $30.  It's made of cardboard and you assemble it yourself; it was easy.  It takes eight 6x9cm exposures on a roll of 120 film.

There are many, many websites showing how to make pinhole cameras from scratch, from vintage or toy cams, and how to modify body caps.  there is a great site out there somewhere on how to build one out of an oatmeal box and it shoots on 8x10 paper.

C'mon!  Who's with me?  Even if it can't be an "official" Photo Forum contest, we should still do it, and fire it up in the themes section.


----------



## Goofup

Suggestions?  How about:

Road signs
Night shots
Architecture
People
Games
City Life
Country Life
Old
New
Landscape
Macro
Squares
Circles
Kitchen Art
Time
Flowers
Candy
Monuments
Sports
Insects
Technology
Flight
Cameras
Automobile
Plane
Train


There's all kinds of themes out there!


----------



## jvankampen1

Bird's eye view / ant's view

Control/Power

Mundane

Beauty in the simple things

Pain

Hope


----------



## alsoran

How about something like "Environmental Impact". Might be a little depressing but it is something we all have to face up to eventually.


----------



## thebigbillybob

how about wabi-sabi if u know what that means... (beauty in old unbeuatiful subjects... something like that i think one of my teachers taught me that)  night shots are always FUN!!! a series theme would be pretty cool umm not sure if youve done it yet but free-choice (everyones best work any theme) you would get a ton of talented entries then... sabbatier or solarization for peeps w/o darkroom... a bit of a more tech and harder idea would be a film freeze where you freeze your film for like 24 hours then take it from the freezer and directly into a hot water pre wash development... its hard to do but when it works it cracks the emultion of the film and buts a very strong grain and cracked look on the film i dunno never done it sucessful but it looked interesting on some classmates that did it... i think youve done it before but abstract, or callage or pinhole are all fun projects i think the meaning for these comps should actually be a fun one and just to get others who do not experiment with the other styles outside of there normal style to expierement... i dunno just talking out my a$$ now haha


----------



## slacker(jedi)

Hi, I don't post much, but I've noticed that a lot of the Photo Challenge themes have been kinda 'vauge' in that it was difficult for the photographer to decide whether his/her photo fit the category (ie: weather, rule of 3rds)... 

Now this is cool because it show everyone's different interpretations, but me and Pilgrim were talking aboot it the other day, and we were both thinking it would be kinda cool if you had a really specific one, so everyone knows exactly what it is, and we get to see how each artist works around that.

My suggestion would be something like "shopping carts", or "lawnmowers"...


----------



## TwistMyArm

We like to keep things general so that people have the freedom to choose they're own subjects when coming up with a photo for the challenge. We hardly ever reject photos. Take the theme and interpret it as you feel. That's pretty much the way it goes. 

Anyway we may be able to try a more specific subject next month. It would be interesting to see the different takes.


----------



## LizM

How about Nature over Man?  You know, like when 4 lanes of traffic stop to let a line of geese walk across the road?  (Hey, it happens - I've seen it!)


----------



## mentos_007

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Well our second challenge was water.
> 
> Snow?  What is the quickest way to snow from Phoenix?  Flagstaff?  I suppose we could always shave some ice and use that in a photo



I think that snow may be impossible for someone who lives f.e. in Africa , therefore I was thinking about ICE... for instance in a cup of tea or something.

And some more proposals: 
wires/cords
light and color experiments (non photoshop improvements)
beaches
 And what about underwater photos? I know that really few people have underwater staff but it may be funny


----------



## santino

trains, capture some trains !


----------



## nikon90s

Alternative light source,  Like the light from the dryer, the led display on a cell phone.....


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

How about faces? But the twist is the face can not belong to a living being  There's a japanese photographer that has a book of faces found in inanimate objects. This could prove interesting.


----------



## Sk8man

how about a "no theme" contest?


----------



## Corry

But...then what would we judge the photos on???


----------



## Sk8man

on the speciality of a picture.

dunno how to rephrase it.


----------



## pilgrim

slacker(jedi) said:
			
		

> Hi, I don't post much, but I've noticed that a lot of the Photo Challenge themes have been kinda 'vauge' in that it was difficult for the photographer to decide whether his/her photo fit the category (ie: weather, rule of 3rds)...
> 
> Now this is cool because it show everyone's different interpretations, but me and Pilgrim were talking aboot it the other day, and we were both thinking it would be kinda cool if you had a really specific one, so everyone knows exactly what it is, and we get to see how each artist works around that.
> 
> My suggestion would be something like "shopping carts", or "lawnmowers"...



haha, whats this me and pilgrim stuff. Im pretty sure I said I like the broad topics because it shows each artists interpretation. 
But I guess you still get the same thing with a more distinct topic.  :?


----------



## Jewel

How about odd juxtapositions?

Or imperfect?  

Could be interesting...

Jewel


----------



## Psychodoughb0y

hmmm i dunno...

how about something like  "homeless"   

meh.. just a thought


----------



## raider

emotions
   :shock:  :evil:


----------



## danalec99

Life
Your Shadow
Warmth
Bliss
Irony
Depth
Shallow


----------



## walter23

Ubiquitous things in cities that people never notice.


----------



## uberben

Decay
Urban landscape


----------



## Lula

"Away"
Longing
Reality
Mask
Legend



........ :roll:


----------



## tekzero

'something does not belong'


----------



## raider

Glamour (I'd like to say just girls, but that wouldn't be fair to the ladies)


----------



## CAS

Someone said Automotive, yea automotive.
Can't go wrong with a winter theme either.


----------



## JackTheTripper

"Messy" or "Mess" 
Lost
Faith (Not necessarily religious)
Thought (How many imitations of "The Thinker" will we get?)
"Humor" or "Comedy"
then of course you must have "Tragedy"


----------



## cmptrdewd

What about "Surreal"! :shock:


----------



## Purified

Muse
Beauty
Mysterious
Pain

I think Muse would have some very different interpretations...


----------



## tmpadmin

Let's just pick one already, we already lost 4 days on this one!  Can you tell I'm a bit excited?  This will be my first.


----------



## Corry

Be patient...our photo challenge mod is MIA...


Maybe someone can take over for him til he gets back???  Whadaya think, Mods?????


----------



## tmpadmin

Something I did for a project in college.  We had to take a series of photos to tell a story (I didn't do very well on this one).  I'm sure this could get hairy but I'm sure we call can keep it to 4 or 6 photos photoshopped together.  Just a suggestion.  Doesn't need to tell a story but maybe submit a series of anything.  OR a theme and pick the best series...  I'm babbling again.


----------

